# Dorschhaut essen ??



## Nordlicht (2. Oktober 2005)

hallo von der insel
ich hatte gestern auf der arbeit besuch von einem boardi der hier derzeit urlaub macht und als wir so ins quatschen kamen fragt er mich allen ernstes ob ich beim filetieren auch die haut mit abziehe oder sie (wie er) gerne mit brät und isst  |kopfkrat 
ich bin einige jahre fischer gewesen und angle schon ca. 20 jahre aber ich habe noch nie bei einem dorschfilet die haut mitgegessen und noch nie von jemandem gejört das er es macht...ausser von diesem boardie.
beim butt ist es klar, aber bei dorsch ??????
wie sieht es bei euch aus ?????????
habe ich was verpasst all die jahre ??????

ich habe dem Schütti übrigens sagen müssen das ich es nicht ins board setze also bitte psssst, nix sagen   

@ Mod
bitte in diesem forum lassen und nicht in die rezepte oder so verschieben, ich denke hier wird es am von den meisten dorschjägern gelesen.


----------



## petipet (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*

Hallo Andy,


na klar... es ist Schütti! Ein lieber Jung! Ich wünsche Schütti "Badeteichwetter" mit seinem Schlauchi. 

Gruß... Peter


----------



## theactor (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*

HI,

jawoll, das klappt Bestens mit Haut und schmeckt auch super! 
Vorteil zudem: das beim Braten rel. "bröselgefährdete" Filet hält mit Haut deutlich besser zusammen!
Einzig: schuppen sollte man den Burschen vorher schon. Man mag es nicht glauben, aber da kommt eine ganze Menger runter (Winzschuppen).

Probier es mal aus! #6 

|wavey:


----------



## big mama (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*

Na klar essen wir die Dorschhaut mit. Ich entschleime und entschuppe die Leos , dann kommen die Filets von der Gräte ab und dann gehts nach einem Bad in Roggenmehl und Gewürzen in die nicht zu heiße Pfanne. Nur 1 x wenden und die Filets können mit knuspriger Haut gegessen werden.

Nur für die Frikadellen ziehe ich die Haut ab.


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*

Moin Moin ,
wir essen die Haut auch immer mit  :q , aber wir kommen ja auch aus dem Norden und essen Grünkohl mit Zucker  :q  :q  :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Free78 (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*

Hi,

also ich stand vor 3 Tagen vor dem selben Problem da die Filets es bei mir nicht überleben wenn ich versuche sie zu häuten. Also hab ich sie mit in die Pfanne gehauen und es hat prima geschmeckt. War schön knusprig und leckaaaaa!

LG,

Flo


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> jawoll, das klappt Bestens mit Haut und schmeckt auch super!
> Vorteil zudem: das beim Braten rel. "bröselgefährdete" Filet hält mit Haut deutlich besser zusammen!
> ...


Nur beim Braten mit Dorschhaut daran denken - erst die Innenseite, dann die Seite mit der Haut braten sonst wird das Filet krumm !


----------



## theactor (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*

HI,



> erst die Innenseite, dann die Seite mit der Haut braten sonst wird das Filet krumm !


 
Thanx 4 the tipp! Wusste ich auch noch nicht...
#6 

|wavey:


----------



## Stingray (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Nur beim Braten mit Dorschhaut daran denken - erst die Innenseite, dann die Seite mit der Haut braten sonst wird das Filet krumm !


 
Das ist mir noch nicht passiert |kopfkrat . Liegt vieleicht daran das meine Filets mindestens 7 cm dick sind, und damit zu schwer :q . Aber ansonsten ein guter Tip #6 .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*

ich bin geschockt.........
wenn es doch etliche leute so essen warum wird denn das filet im fischladen nirgens mit haut verkauft ?
warum bekommt man im restaurant immer filet ohne haut ??

ich werde wohl nicht anders können als die sache mit der haut mal zu testen  |uhoh:


----------



## Rosi (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*

Die Haut wird doch schön knusprig beim braten, ich lasse sie auch immer dran.


----------



## b&z_hunter (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*

Tach!
Mit Haut ist gut ohne auch,vieleicht mit Haut ein bisschen besser.Machst du es mit einer Panade aus Ei+Salz+Pfeffer+Maisgries schmeckt es aber richtig LECKER ! |bla:


----------



## AAlfänger (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*

Moin,moin
Also beim Brathering ist man ja auch die Haut mit, nachdem der Fisch entschuppt ist.
Warum sollte es beim Dorsch anders sein, wenn er schön knusprig gebraten ist? Aber
bei Grünkohl mit Zucker kann man doch sehr geteilter Meinung sein. Auf der anderen
Seite sollte man doch so tollerant sein und auch dieses akzeptieren,habe selber so 
einen in der Verwandschaft. Außerdem Probieren geht über Studieren. In diesem Sinne
noch einen schönen Tag an Alle, ob mit Haut oder Ohne, ob mit Zucker oder Ohne.
Gruß Aalfänger


----------



## pechi24 (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*

Na ich weiß nicht. 

Ich schneide die Haut immer weg und brate die Filets schön knusprig in Butter. Da ich eh immer nur ein paar 60er für die Küche mitnehme sind die Filets dann schön dünn und kross. So richtig dicke Filets finde ich gar nicht so lecker, weil mir da das Knusprige fehlt.

Außerdem versorge ich die Fische, die mit sollen sofort an Bord und da wäre ein Schuppen eh schwierig. Dorschschichten in Kisten, wo die unteren Fische in der Suppe der anderen liegen, regen meinen Appetit jedenfalls nicht sonderlich an.

Lieber gleich die Filets schneiden, so viel Zeit sollte sein, auch wenn es im Fangrausch manchmal schwer fällt. :q


----------



## Walküre (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*

Hey,

Also, wir entschuppen die Haut, dann Salzen, Pfeffern, drehen in Maismehl, braten in der Pfanne in Butaris, schmeckt wie Butter verbrennt aber nicht so schnell. Zuerst die Hautseite, dann die andere Seite. Fertig, jetzt nur noch mit Zitronensaft beträufeln oder eine Remouladensoße dazu. #6


----------



## Walküre (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*



			
				pechi24 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ich weiß nicht.
> Lieber gleich die Filets schneiden, so viel Zeit sollte sein, auch wenn es im Fangrausch manchmal schwer fällt. :q


 
Filet schneiden ja, aber deshalb kann man die Haut doch dranlassen. #h


----------



## arno (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*



			
				Walküre schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Also, wir entschuppen die Haut, dann Salzen, Pfeffern, drehen in Maismehl, braten in der Pfanne in Butaris, schmeckt wie Butter verbrennt aber nicht so schnell. Zuerst die Hautseite, dann die andere Seite. Fertig, jetzt nur noch mit Zitronensaft beträufeln oder eine Remouladensoße dazu. #6



Moin!
Frage:
Butaris?!?
Ist das voll oder ganzsynthetisch?
Ne mal im Ernst, ich glaube mal, das da ganz viel Chemie drinn ist!
Auch wenns nicht direkt draufsteht, dann steht da je eh meist  E605 oder so drauf!
Damit weis man auch nicht was drinn ist!
Sorry, hatte zwar nicht direkt mit dem Thema zu tun, aber da muss ich mal nachhaken!
Woraus also besteht Butaris?

Wird vielleicht doch den einen oder anderen Boardi interesssieren!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*

Moin,
ich kenne einige Leute die die Haut am Filet lassen zum braten und essen. Ich selber mach das nicht, find ich eklig.


----------



## Waldemar (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*

An meine Dorsche kommt nur Wasser und Bürste.
Vorm filettieren schrupp ich die Fische immer kräftig mit ner harten Bürste.
Da gehen Schleim und Schuppen ruck zuck ab.

Hab grad welche gegessen, die ich gestern in Meschendorf gefangen hab.       Natürlich mit Haut.
Kann ich den Enthäutern nur empfehlen.
Probierts aus!!

Gruß, Waldemar.


----------



## vaaberg (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ich kenne einige Leute die die Haut am Filet lassen zum braten und essen. Ich selber mach das nicht, find ich eklig.


 ..und weil Du mir so ähnlich siehst, stimme ich dem zu.
Diese Entscheidung ist mir leichter gefallen als eine Wahl nach der Wahl(Kaspertheater).


Vaaberg


----------



## vaaberg (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*

Nachdem sich fast alle dafür ausgesprochen haben - *ich bin dagegen.*

*Gründe: *vielleicht liegt es an den Filetierern ! Könnens nicht besser,    obwohl das Hautabziehen noch die leichteste Übung ist.

...und was ist mit den "Würmern" - Parasiten im Filet, die sich ja meist im unteren Bereich finden lassen. Ich glaube nicht, das man alle "Fremdkörper" findet, wenn das Filet am Hautlappen hängt. Aber nöchstes Jahr schau ich mal vor dem häuten und danach was sich so anfindet.

Ja und weitere Bemerkungen zum Thema Filetieren und dem Werkzeug dazu ver-
kneif ich mir. Fällt mir echt schwer.

MfG. Vaaberg       |licht


----------



## Walküre (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Frage:Butaris?!?
> Ist das voll oder ganzsynthetisch?
> Ne mal im Ernst, ich glaube mal, das da ganz viel Chemie drinn ist!
> ...


Butaris ist ein reines Butterschmalz, ein Milchprodukt ohne Konservierungsstoffe. 
99,8% Fett,Butter,Stigmasterin,Stickstoff


----------



## arno (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*

Danke Walküre!
Ich habe gerade das dazu gefunden:
http://www.oekotest.de/cgi/en/engs.cgi?enr=263
Dann ist ja alles Gut!

Es gibt halt in letzter zeit so komische schmierstoffe für die Küche, da weis man eben nicht über alles bescheid!
Man könnte natürlich auch vorher ein bischen Googlen!
Dann währe dies hier eventuell überflüssig gewesen!


----------



## ollidi (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*

Bei Dorsch lasse ich die Haut auch immer dran. Vorher so behandeln, wie hier schon ein paar Mal beschrieben. Ich finde die krosse Haut richtig lecker.
Beim Hähnchen ist die Haut ja auch lecker. :m


----------



## Fish&Chips (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*

Moin,

joo, auch ich esse mein Dorschfilet immer mit Haut. Kross gebraten absolut lecker!! Nur entschuppen sollte man die Haut vorher...:q



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ich kenne einige Leute die die Haut am Filet lassen zum braten und essen. Ich selber mach das nicht, find ich eklig.



Was ist daran eklig? Beim Brathähnchen ist die Haut auch das beste (zwar nicht für den Bauchumfang, aber vom Geschmack her)


----------



## kiepenangler (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*



			
				Fish&Chips schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Nur entschuppen sollte man die Haut vorher...|supergri


 
moin!
wie entschuppt ihr die dorsche denn? wenn ich die haut mal drangelassen habe, habe ich die fische vorher nie entschuppt|uhoh:


----------



## sunny (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe dem Schütti übrigens sagen müssen das ich es nicht ins board setze also bitte psssst, nix sagen



Da kann der Schütti sich aber glücklich schätzen, dass er dich zum Kumpel hat #6 . Einer der auch mal nen Geheimnis für sich behalten kann und es nicht gleich in der Öffentlichkeit breit tritt :q  :q .

Ich habe Dorsch noch nie mit Haut gegessen und hab das auch nicht vor #d . Außer Rollmops esse ich keinen Fisch mit Haut.


----------



## theactor (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*

HI,

es spricht absolut nichts gegen das Verspeisen von Fischhaut; ausser jeweilige persönliche Vorlieben/Abneigungen - was ja auch wohl eher normal ist 



> habe ich die fische vorher nie entschuppt


...aber das hast Du noch nie beim Zander oder Barsch o.ä. gemacht,oder   

Der Dorsch hat wirklich Winz-Schuppen; aber die entferne ich dann doch lieber. 

|wavey:


----------



## Strandwanderer (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*



			
				vaaberg schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem sich fast alle dafür ausgesprochen haben - *ich bin dagegen.*
> 
> *Gründe: *vielleicht liegt es an den Filetierern ! Könnens nicht besser,    obwohl das Hautabziehen noch die leichteste Übung ist.
> 
> ...



Tja, so verschieden sind halt die Geschmäcker,

Ich mag Filet ohne Haut eigendlich nicht besonders (außer beim argentinischen Rind  ).
Das mit den Parasiten ist sicher nie ganz zu vermeiden, ich friere meine Dorschfilets meistens ganz durch, fangfrisch kommen mir die Fische selten auf den Teller, auch wenn das nach nem Kuttertag der Sache den gebührenden Abschluß geben würde...Nach einigen Tagen bei minus 18 Grad ist auch dem letzten Gewürm der Gar ausgemacht, soll allerdings ja in unserer Ostsee nicht sooo schlimm sein, mit dem Wurmbefall.


----------



## Schütti (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Dorschhaut essen ??*

Hallo altes Nordlicht,

nun bin ich wieder zu Hause und kann mich endlich wehren :q .
Da hab ich unser Nordlicht aber ganz schön geschockt als ich ihm sagte, dass ich die Haut nicht von den Filets abziehe.

"Wie du isst Dorschhaut ???" :v 
"Das hab´ich ja noch nie gehört", meinte er!

Daraufhin Schütti "Na ja, du schmeisst ja beim Hänchen auch nicht das Beste weg, oder ?"

Leider konnte ich ihn mit dieser Aussage auch nicht überzeugen #d .

Auf jeden Fall danke ich jedem der sich hier positiv zum "Dorschhautmitesser" bekennt und ich hoffe ich konnte nun bei unserem "Nordlicht" wieder ein paar Pluspunkte sammeln |rolleyes .

Und wenn ich im Mai wiederkomme, dann lade ich dich zum "Dorschhautessen" ein #h .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------

